# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  CD-ja e krijuar e Windows XP nuk bën 'boot'

## benseven11

Nje fenomen qe ndodh shpesh:
Shkarkohet windowsi XP nga nje forum dhe pas djegjes,nuk ben boot.
Ne kete tutorial te shkurter jepet procedura si te rikrijohet nje boot disk i windowsit duke perdorur power iso version 4.2(1.06mb).Pas shkarkimit dhe instalimit Power iso ndodhet ne C:/Program files/Power iso.
1.Futet disku i Windowsit qe nuk ben boot ne dvd rom drajv.
2.Klik ne Program files ne Power iso folder dhe me pas klik ne ikonen Poweriso.exe
Do hapet nje figure si kjo.Shiko komentin.

----------


## benseven11

Te dritarja qe del  klik te rrethi iso.Me poshte eshte direktoria e sakte ku programi do ruaje skedarin iso te windows xp nga disku.Ne kete rast winxp do ruhet si iso file ne folderin "my documents".Klik ok poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Programi do lexoje diskun,kopjoje dhe konvertoje materialin ne disk duke e futur ne my document folder si winxp.iso

----------


## benseven11

Te programi,klik te trekendeshi i zi i ikones "ADD" dhe zgjedh "add files".Ose klik ne "Actions"/"Add files"

----------


## benseven11

Menjehere do shfaqet direktoria e windows explorer me emrin tend.
Aty klik ne folderin e verdhe"my documents".E hap gjen ku eshte winxp.iso
dhe klik atje.Menjehere winxp.iso do futet ne dritaren kryesore te programit(posti tjeter).

----------


## benseven11

Menjehere te dritarja kryesore e programit do shihet skedari winxp.iso,gati per djegie.Hiqet disku i windowsit dhe futet nje disk bosh.Klik ne butonin digj(burn) per te vazhduar me djegien e skedarit winxp.iso ne disk.

----------


## benseven11

CD-ja e djegur eshte gati te perdoret si disk windowsi qe ben boot me futjen e saj ne dvd drajv.
Te programi power iso perpara se ta mbyllesh klik ne options/konfiguracion.
Ne dritaren tjeter klik ne butonin 'select all"(zgjedh te gjitha).Kjo ben qe power iso ne te ardhmen te njohe dhe punoje me te gjitha llojet e formateve te disqeve imazh.
---
Ne rastet kur nje tufe skedaresh qe i perkasin windows xp i ke shkarkuar nga interneti,dhe nuk i ke djegur ne CD,atehere hap power iso dhe klik ne Add..Ad files...Add folders dhe i fut te gjitha ne power iso,per te krijuar nje skedar te vetem te winxp iso dhe djegur ne disk.Perdor add files ne power iso kur fut skedare dhe funksionin Add folders per te futur foldera(ikona te verdha).Sigurohu qe nese shkarkon windowsin nga interneti si rar ose zip,si fillim nxirri gjithe skedaret e windowsit nga winrar/winzip dritarja duke bere klik i djathte ne skedare dhe "extract to...".Me pas me funksionin Add files/folders i fut ne power iso,per te krijuar nje winxp.iso file te vetme dhe djegur ate.

----------


## The Pathfinder

Beni, me fal tju bej nje pyetje?  PO nje loje qe instalohet, por pas heqjes se CD nuk hapet...
A mund te behet qe te konvertohet ne ISO dhe pastaj te instalohet me programet si Deamon tools apo alcohol?

----------


## benseven11

Pasi instalon lojen ne hard drajv,te duhet no cd krak.I aplikon krakun lojes dhe ajo luhet edhe pasi ke hequr cd-ne,dmth e luan lojen nga kopja qe ke ne hard drajv dhe kur loja luhet nuk te kerkon cd.

----------


## Sirius

> Pasi instalon lojen ne hard drajv,te duhet no cd krak.I aplikon krakun lojes dhe ajo luhet edhe pasi ke hequr cd-ne,dmth e luan lojen nga kopja qe ke ne hard drajv dhe kur loja luhet nuk te kerkon cd.


A nuk eshte spjegu nje her? Ke tema: Si krijohet një 'CD Boot' i Windows XP me SP2 të integruar

----------

